# Course of Action



## JimCook (Jan 19, 2010)

You know, it's already the third full week of 2010 and I haven't seen any 'yearly goal' kind of posts. To that end, during the course of 2010 I plan to improve my winemaking skills by blending more of my wines (also to try grape w/ non-grape) and learning more about the specific chemical components that make up wine. I plan to improve my wine appreciation skills by hosting at least six blind wine tasting events at my home, learning about the different European terroirs through books and tastings, and by experiencing wines of at least two different countries in their native environments. 


What are the rest of you setting your sights on for wine in 2010?


- Jim


----------



## grapeman (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow, that is a really ambitious list you have Jim. It would be great to live near you!


Let's see if I can come up with something. Mine involves the vineyard and wine.
1. Get the yearly pruning done.
2. Put up the two acres of trellis posts and wires and train the young vines to them.
3.Grow out a hopefully decent crop of grapes of about 800-1000 gallons.
4. Finish off the winery building- which I have just started remodeling- about 1800 square feet to start with.
5. Get licensed as a Farm Winery
6. Begin winemaking using the new license.
7. Depending on grants- either take care of the Willsboro Vineyard or not.
8. Continue with my study of training systems and canopy management.




There that is oversimplified, but I think it will keep me busy when I'm not working the day job!


----------



## xanxer82 (Jan 19, 2010)

For me it's semi wine related...
Finish business plan for a vineyard.
Find funding and premises. 
Start construction of the vineyard.


----------



## Scott (Jan 20, 2010)

Good post Jim,


Ummlets see......
Make more wine 
Drink more wine
Wear glasses when I need them.


I like to keep my goals low


----------



## grapeman (Jan 20, 2010)

Scott said:


> Good post Jim,
> 
> 
> Ummlets see......
> ...




I can relate to wearing glasses when needed. I wear them all the time. The other night we had a grower's association meeting. I had brought my tri-focals so I could see everything clearly, but when I am looking at things 3-5 feet away, a different pair of glasses works better. After the meeting we had to sample some wines, but since I had to drive home I only had a small sip of each so I was fine to drive. Getting ready to leave, I switched glasses back to the tri-focals for driving. One of the guys asked why I did that and I told him they were my drinking and driving glasses so that they help bring the road back into focus.



Boy did I get a strange look from him.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 20, 2010)

*In no particular order....*

Live like there is no tomorrow.

Sing like nobody's listening.

Work like you don't need money.

Love like you've never been hurt.

Dance like no one's watching.





And probably stop to enjoy the wine a bit more!


----------



## hannabarn (Jan 20, 2010)

Live day to day and try to make it to 2011!!!!!!!


----------



## corn field (Jan 20, 2010)

get up every morning read the obituarys if I am not listed in them then make more wine


----------



## IQwine (Jan 20, 2010)

I still find each day too short for all the thoughts I
want to think, all the walks I want to take, all the books I want to 
read, and all the friends I want to see.</span>



<a href="http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/quotes/j/johnburrou101053.html" target="_blank">John
Burroughs</a>
</span>


----------



## Scott (Jan 21, 2010)

[/QUOTE] 


One of the guys asked why I did that and I told him they were my drinking and driving glasses so that they help bring the road back into focus.



Boy did I get a strange look from him.



[/QUOTE] 










Drinking and driving glasses, good one! 


I haven'tneeded them,buthave wornbeer goggles


----------



## JimCook (Jan 21, 2010)

Anybody else have any wine-specific goals for 2010?


(The first blind wine tasting of the year happens this Saturday.)


- Jim


----------



## vcasey (Jan 21, 2010)

My goal is to make a sparkling wine this year. I've already made a mead that I'll be force carbing but it will not be ready for a while. I plan on using an OB Banana Pineapple Viognier or the Mango Mint Chenin Blanc. My game plan is to force carb half and add a bottle of rum to the other half and bottle as normal. I am leaning more towards the Banana Pineapple, but am open to suggestions!


----------



## smokegrub (Jan 21, 2010)

Just finished bottling a plum, cranberry/apple, sweet cherry and blackberry--a pear is clearing. Up next, a Cellar Craft Rosso Fortissimo and another Amarone.


----------



## Waldo (Jan 21, 2010)

I would have to sayI am honestly happy with who &amp; what i am and what I am currently doing. The only thing I might possibly change is that if I were to happen to hit the Powerball I would probably order me up one of the LaBodega Port kits from George.


----------



## markg (Jan 21, 2010)

I want to try making Grapa. Has anyone done so?


----------



## grapeman (Jan 21, 2010)

Unfortunately making grappa involves using a still - something we can't discuss here because it is illegal to possess one or use it...............


----------



## Dean (Jan 21, 2010)

I want to try a full batch of Cab Sauv (60 Litres) using the delestage method and see if it starts out less harsh. I just need to get a proper pump to accomplish that.

Non wine related goals are to come in the top 5 of every motorcycle racing class that I enter. I've already started my fitness routine for the upcoming season that starts in May of this year. I'm also training down in Thunderhill Raceway, just outside of Willows, California in mid-march to give everything a shakedown.


----------



## boozinsusan (Jan 22, 2010)

Ihope to hone my winemaking skills. I am just starting to feel like I have a clue, and would like to get to the point that I think I know something.....






I want to finally make the kit I have sitting in it's box, and to make fruit wine from the bountiful supplies I have established this winter. I have developed great sources for strawberries and pears, and also hope to make watermelon wine.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 22, 2010)

i guess mine would be to become profitable.....to become a more multi- able wine-maker...for example, i have never made a sparkling wine as someone above mentioned...juts little things here and there....like Waldo, i am thankful and happy to be wherever i am right now....its all an interesting journey to me...another thing i would hope is that i would continue to learn from you all and so many others as well and as time passes onward


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Jan 27, 2010)

Yes I do have some wine specific goals of '10! 
- add racks for 250 morebottles(decided to age reds two yrs min)
- add LED lighting to the deeper racks ( they are all double deep) so I can see what the heck is back there.
- sort all the finished wine and organize it(done)
- bottle the bulk aged 2008 andearly 2009 wines plugging up our project room (tomorrow andFriday)
- plan out the wine making schedule for '10 in addtion to the kits Geo is sending our way now - LEs
- find a CC Super Tuscan as close as possible to the CC LE of 2008 and get that in the schedule.
- hide at least one case of the reds we bottle so far back in the cellar I won'tfind them for at least two yrs.That seemed to work just fine on the '07s I justfound....
-be ready for sailingand fishing season so we get more time for those activities. Boats inno later than June 1 and timededicated to using them.That includes having boat wines ready for cruising and shore lunches.
- Hummm that list looks like New Years resolutions!!!


----------



## Melissa (Jan 28, 2010)

I want to bottle and taste my very first batch of wine! (Of course saving some for when it is actually "ready")
Make a batch of Pinot Noir (my husband's fav)
Make a red and white fruit wine for the summer months (to help me in aging the Syrah I have working and Pinot Noir I am thinking about starting)
Try out a white wine (not a huge white drinker...yet, but I want to be well rounded you know




)


I guess that's it for my first year of winemaking and expecting to be moving this year. I don't want to make a ton of wine and have to worry about moving it!!! I guess my idea of easing into this hobby is 5-6 kits my first year!!! lol!


----------



## JimCook (Feb 19, 2010)

Update now that we're about 13% through the year...


One of six planned blind tasting events completed. March seems to be rather crazy, so it looks like April will be the next tasting. That will leave eight months for the other four. The next tasting may be an 'American Cheapies' theme with wines between $8-14.99. 


The tickets are all purchased for the trip to Spain and France with three nights in Bordeaux and the rest of the time in different spots in Spain. I will be addressing different wineries in both countries. 


My different dry whites are gaining some age and should be targets for blending on or after June of this year. I am going to take some stock of current red blending options this weekend. This will help to clear out some carboys as well. 


Kevin Zraly's Window to the World Wine Course book awaits for more information about different European terroirs. I will be addressing the section on Spain and Bordeaux before the May trip. 


How is everyone else doing?


- Jim


----------



## vcasey (Feb 20, 2010)

I started on my project this past week. The OB Banana Pineapple Viognier was started on Thursday and is bubbling (and smelling very nice). Once completed I'll follow the course as planned which is to sparkle half and mix half with a bottle coconut rum. Really looking forward to my first sparkling wine!


----------



## JimCook (Apr 22, 2010)

Since we're now 30% through the year of 2010, here's the update on the yearly goals...


Two of six blind wine tasting events completed (Zin/Petite Sirah and Southern Hemisphere red). 


The Spain/France trip happens in two weeks from today and the current proposed iternary shows tasting of Sherry in the south of Spain, wine in Rioja and/or Ribera del Duero, and wine in all of the different areas of Bordeaux. 


After we return from the trip, I will be blending a Cabernet and Merlot and checking the status of the different whites to see if they are ready for blending. 


Kevin Zraly's book comes out now in prep for the trip. 


How is everyone else doing?


- Jim


----------



## vcasey (Apr 22, 2010)

My sparkling wine project is completed, even the bottles are labeled. I just waiting for the foil wraps for the tops and then we'll be all ready to enjoy them during my son's graduation party.
I finally finished researching another project, Caramel Apple Wine which I'll be starting this weekend or next.


----------



## AlFulchino (Apr 22, 2010)

i hope we get to see pics from your trip Jim


----------



## Waldo (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm still waiting to hit that Powerball Lottery so no La Bodega Port kit yet...


----------



## JimCook (Apr 23, 2010)

Al Fulchino said:


> i hope we get to see pics from your trip Jim




I'll work something up for the pictures - they'll be posted close to the beginning of June. 


- Jim


----------



## JimCook (May 19, 2010)

Back from the trip and currently trying to stay awake to adjust back to the Central Time schedule. I'll attempt to get some pictures worked up tomorrow. 


- Jim


----------



## grapeman (May 19, 2010)

I hope you had a great trip Jim and look forward to your pictures.


----------

